
Shutting down social media does not reduce violence, but rather fuels it - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/shutting-down-social-media-does-not-reduce-violence-but-rather-fuels-it-115960
======
tracker1
I largely feel the same... unfortunately today too many have lost the
appreciation for civil rights, including discourse and challenge. People don't
want to hear opposing views and are even starting to conflate speech to
violence/assault. This viewpoint can make censorship an appealing idea.

The reality is that censoring speech only serves not to alienate people, but
to bring more aggression as those targeted not only feel oppressed, but are
oppressed. And now instead of having counter views to challenge their own are
driven into echo chambers of those with same-think.

I'm not just talking governments, but of Twitter, Facebook and others. In the
end, it's best to challenge ideas with countering ideas. It's best to not
conflate a person's views on a given subject with their whole. There's too
much tribalism and identitarianism. Censorship and encroachment on traditional
liberties seems to be ever expanding, and only serving to escalate what
appears to be an inevitable crisis ahead in society.

